# VBForums CodeBank > CodeBank - Visual Basic .NET >  BindingNavigator for .NET Core 5

## kareninstructor

To obtain a BindingNavigator add the following component to your project, rebuild and the BindingNavigator appears in Visual Studio ToolBox.

Working example



```
Public Class CoreBindingNavigator
    Inherits BindingNavigator

    Public Sub New()
        AddStandardItems()
    End Sub

End Class
```

----------


## Cristianlt23

thank you so much

----------

